# Sul ... via vai!



## xfactor (14 Febbraio 2011)

Loro arrivano sui barconi per cercare lavoro , o spacciare, io invece dovrei andare a casa loro a lavorare e non posso partire:singleeye:, strana autostrada il mare!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Loro arrivano sui barconi per cercare lavoro , o spacciare, io invece dovrei andare a casa loro a lavorare e non posso partire:singleeye:, strana autostrada il mare!


Sfruttatore e depauperatore delle risorse dei popoli....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ps1: ocio ancora te rapiscono....e sappi che il riscatto nun te lo pagamo...fatte fa' pure bunga bunga ...

Ps2: nel caso chi dovremmo avvertire?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sfruttatore e depauperatore delle risorse dei popoli....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Tranquillo aspetto che mi diano l'OK , 

pi esse aspetto con ansia il tuo prossimo sbroccamento!


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

a ri pi esse

alla tua amica ho concesso le attenuanti con te non avrò pietà!:culo:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Tranquillo aspetto che mi diano l'OK ,
> 
> pi esse aspetto con ansia il tuo prossimo sbroccamento!


e cioe'?

stai gia' bevuto a quest'ora?

miiiii....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> a ri pi esse
> 
> alla tua amica ho concesso le attenuanti con te non avrò pietà!:culo:


Occhio a prestare il culo...so' tempi de bunga bunga...

vabbe' che te piace...neh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Occhio a prestare il culo...so' tempi de bunga bunga...
> 
> vabbe' che te piace...neh?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



vedi , stai già sbroccando per il solo fatto che io sono sul forum


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> vedi , stai già sbroccando per il solo fatto che io sono sul forum


Ma quanta importanza che te dai, mister....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma chi te caga????....

ti si sfotte solo un po' la neuro...

suscetti?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quanta importanza che te dai, mister....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



figurati, ormai ti conoscono tutti , il peso e la misura sono tuoi!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> figurati, ormai ti conoscono tutti , il peso e la misura sono tuoi!


e quindi?


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e quindi?



Sei schedato :mosking: :risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Comunque Stermi' stai tranquillo  sei in area protetta/nascosta  , non esci su "GOOGLE" :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei schedato :mosking: :risata::risata::risata::risata:


Ah sì?...

aspe' che cerco na' bella foto da appiccicare sulla scheda...

chissa' se va bene questa...anche se sto un po' spettinata...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(mi scuso se qualcuno ha gia' cenato)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

*SADICO!!!*


:mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen:​


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *SADICO!!!*
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen:​


Vabbe' ma tu non cenavi tardi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' ma tu non cenavi tardi?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


*Ma tu stai seguendo?* :mrgreen:


​ http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/diretta....ingBlock-eedb4649-b6c4-4892-a5a9-e2ca63b54bd8


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ma tu stai seguendo?* :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ​ http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/diretta....ingBlock-eedb4649-b6c4-4892-a5a9-e2ca63b54bd8


iessss...:mrgreen:


----------

